# le macosx du futur



## Breizh44 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord j'espère ne pas m'être trompé d'endroit pour poster (les modo ont suffisamment de travail).

Ceci n'est pas un problème mais une question concernant le futur de l'Ipad conjointement a celui du mac.

Voilà: pensez vous que dans un proche futur(20 ans, 30 ans ou +), l'ipad pourrait avoir suffisamment de ram et de rom pour faire tourner toujours plus de logiciels et accepter toujours plus de périphériques. En clair: pourrait il devenir un ordinateur à part entière, un MacPad? Sinon pourquoi pensez vous que c'est impossible?

C'est un sujet qui me passe par la tête.
Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires/réponses.

      A.L.T


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2012)

Dans 20 ans, certainement ! Vu la vitesse d'évolution de l'informatique, 20 ans ce n'est pas le futur proche, tu ne peux pas imaginer ce qu'elle sera (miniaturisation, écrans souples, interface homme-machine) ni ses possibilités.
Regarde les ordinateurs d'il y a 20 ans... Sans parler de celui des missions Appolo : 5.000 transistors, même pas 100k de mémoire, et avec ça ils sont allés sur la lune


----------



## Breizh44 (25 Mars 2012)

C'est pas faux.
On peut avoir du mal a imaginer ce que pourront faire nos ordinateur d'ici a 20 ans.
Ce qui m'amene a lancer la discusion est non seulement l'IOS isation des mac, mais aussi les MBA (de plus en plus fins).
Je verrai bien la disparition des macbook voir des Imac pour un tandem "MacPad" (utilisation courrante),MacPro (utilisation "lourde": graphisme...).

Je dirais dans 5 à 10 ans.

Le delai sera-t-il plus court?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2012)

Attend, je consulte ma boule de cristal...

Désolé elle est en panne... Faudrait peut être essayer le marc de café...




Tu penses sérieusement que quelqu'un peut avoir une idée sur des développements à 20 ans?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2012)

Dans 20 ans. Moi, je table plutôt sur.... disons 5 ans. 

LiPad est plus puissant que la plupart des ordo d'il y a 20 ans. Il a plus de logiciels, est plus polyvalent et mieux sécurisé. 

Aujourd'hui, l'iPad peut remplacer un ordinateur si on ne connaît pas l'informatique. C'est une autre approche des choses.

Ce n'est pas l'iPad qui va tant évoluer que ça en plus, selon moi, c'est ce qui gravite autour. Imprimantes compatibles, gadgets divers, périphériques simples, etc.


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2012)

Tout sera simple, pour le démarrage et la protection plus besoin de mot de passe, il suffira d'insérer sa CB, et quelques années après c'est le iTruc qui servira de CB.
Enfin libre. (?)


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Mars 2012)

20 ans ? C'est une éternité dans le monde de l'informatique !

Je dirais plutôt d'ici 5 ans. Peut-être 10 grand maximum.

A mon avis, à horizon de 20 ans, on peut même déjà commencer à imaginer des ordinateurs / tablettes sans écran (plus exactement, avec écran holographique ou alors des écrans souples), donc des appareils nettement plus compacts (par exemple, un simple clavier à l'arrêt qui se transformerait en ordi portable une fois allumé, l'écran apparaissant comme par magie à la mise sous tension).

Bon, je rêve peut-être un peu...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Mars 2012)

De toute façon, en l'an 2000, on aura des voitures volantes, des robots personnels humanoïde pour nous assister, on mangera des pillules...

Voilà ce que ça donne de se projeter aussi loin: des inepties...


Dans la R&D, les roadmaps sont rarement linéaires... Une idée en bousculant une autre, une vision pas trop déconnante à plus de 6 mois / un an est une utopie... Surtout dans l'informatique...


Il y a 10 ans, l'avenir de l'informatique était l réalité virtuelle... Ou est elle passé aujourd'hui?


Tout ça pour dire... Walt and see!


----------



## Cédric74 (30 Mars 2012)

J'espère que MacOs le restera et ne deviendra pas Ios, c'est-à-dire qu'on aura toujours le choix des logiciels, pardon des applis, un finder, etc. Parce que sur Ipad on est dépendant des choix d'Apple et c'est pas toujours pratique.


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mars 2012)

Il n'y aura pas de "MacOS X" du futur, puisque Mountain Lion s'appelle déjà tout simplement "0S X"


----------

